# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  [Wuhan Lab Source of COVID19?] Bat and Coronavirus Lab A Few 100 Yards From Wuhan Wet Market

## Brian4Liberty

As Tucker points out, this is from a Chinese study. There is no "anti-Chinese" bias involved.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJsmG4rxCSw




> On Tuesday night FOX News host Tucker Carlson reopened the case using information from a CHINESE study on the origin of the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The coronavirus came from either the Wuhan Center for Disease Control and Prevention or Wuhan Institute of Virology in Wuhan, China.
> 
> The study concluded the deadly virus came out of local laboratories in Hubei Province. *The smoking gun in the study is the link to horseshoe bats which are not sold in local markets and not native to Wuhan. In fact the closest colony is 900 kilometers away.* There is no evidence horseshoe bats were sold in the Wuhan wet markets. The local labs used this bat specimen and the virus came from a lab in Wuhan.
> 
> Reports linking bats to the coronavirus started making the rounds back in January.
> 
> But a recent paper published in the Wuhan Centre for Disease Control and Prevention found the source of the coronavirus is a laboratory near the Huanan Seafood Market in Wuhan.
> ...



----------

_Updates to the story_:

- In 2011 U.S Gave $3.7 million to Wuhan Laboratory for Conducting Virus Experiments With Bats

- State Department warned in 2018 that Wuhan lab testing bats for coronavirus had sloppy safety precautions and had the potential to cause a 'new SARS-like pandemic'

- Sources believe coronavirus originated in Wuhan lab as part of China's efforts to compete with US

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Assuming this was a scientific investigative study, done immediately at ground zero, it would give it some credibility.

If the virus did indeed genetically match a virus found in wild horseshoe bats, and the only place these bats were found in the area was the lab, then it must have escaped from the lab.

If it is an identical genetic match to the wild virus, that would indicate that it wasn't modified by the lab. But we don't know that for sure. 

How did it escape? It could have infected a lab worker and mutated. Alternatively, bats (living or dead) from this lab might have been snuck out and sold at the nearby market. Such a theft and resale for profit is not a stretch at all.

No matter, the media has buried this so far, and no doubt it will be back under that rug in no time.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So this study was not very in depth, and it was depending upon other research, which was available to anyone who wanted to put it together. This is essentially their hypothesis on the origins of the virus. The amazing discovery and revelation is how close this lab was to the ground zero wet market, in the heart of a city.

The actual paper is available here.

https://img-prod.tgcom24.mediaset.it...8628da0204.pdf




> Was there any other possible pathway? We screened the area around the seafood market and identified two laboratories conducting research on bat coronavirus.* Within ~280 meters  from  the  market*,  there  was  the  Wuhan  Center  for  Disease Control  &  Prevention (WHCDC) (Figure 1, from Baidu and Google maps). WHCDC hosted animals in laboratories for research purpose, one of which was specialized in pathogens collection and identification
> ...
> The expert in collection was noted in the Author Contributions (JHT). Moreover, he was broadcasted for collecting viruses on nation-wide newspapers and websites in 2017 and 20197,8. He described that he was once by attacked by bats and the blood of a bat shot on his skin. He knew the extreme danger of the infection so he quarantined himself for 14 days. In another accident, he quarantined himself again because bats peed on him. He was once thrilled for capturing a bat carrying a live tick.   
> ...
> Surgery was performed on the caged animals and the tissue samples were collected for DNA and RNA extraction and sequencing 4, 5. The tissue samples and contaminated trashes were source of pathogens. They were only ~280 meters from the seafood market. The WHCDC was also adjacent to the Union Hospital (Figure 1, bottom) where the first group of doctors were infected during this epidemic. It is plausible that the virus leaked around and some of them contaminated the initial patients in this epidemic, though solid proofs are needed in future study.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> A molecular biologist who has been quoted as a coronavirus expert by The Washington Post and MSNBC said Thursday in no uncertain terms that the novel coronavirus could have been unleashed due to a leak from the Wuhan Institute of Virology.
> 
> China’s top virologist on bat-borne viruses, Shi Zhengli, has sworn on her life that the virus did not leak from her Wuhan lab, saying that its spread was “nature punishing the human race for keeping uncivilized living habits.”
> 
> ... while Shi now tells those who question whether her lab could be connected to the release of the coronavirus to “shut their stinking mouths,” *she previously said she lost sleep worrying about the possibility that her lab in Wuhan could have been responsible for the virus’s release*.
> ...
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/04/02/c...t-shi-zhengli/


I believe this is the lab that was a little further away than the one that was just down the block from the wet market.

----------


## 69360

It's plausible. We will never know the truth.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

It's UK media outlet report, pending confirmation from US MSM news sources like NYT/CNN etc.




> *U.S.  government gave $3.7million grant to Wuhan lab at center of   coronavirus leak scrutiny that was performing experiments on bats from   the caves where the disease is believed to have originated*
> 
> 
> The  US National Institutes of Health, a government  agency, awarded a  $3.7million research grant to the Wuhan Institute of  VirologyThe lab is the center of several conspiracy theories that suggest it is the original source of the coronavirus outbreakThe institute experimented on bats from the source of the coronavirusThey were captured more than 1,000 miles away in YunnanSequencing of the Covid-19 genome has traced it to bats to Yunnan's cavesThe U.S. government funded research on coronavirus transmission in the lab over the past decade 
> 
> By Frances Mulraney and Glenn Owen For The Mail On Sunday 
>  Published:  20:49 EDT, 11 April 2020 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8211291/U-S-government-gave-3-7million-grant-Wuhan-lab-experimented-coronavirus-source-bats.htm


On an unrelated note, there was also a claim made recently by a controversial Congresswoman of US giving 18 tons of PPE to China.




> Trump,  you incompetent idiot! You sent 18 tons of PPE to China  early  but  ignored warnings & called COVID19 concerns a hoax.  You've  endangered  doctors, nurses, aids, orderlies, & janitors –  all  risking their  lives to save ours. Pray 4 forgiveness for the harm  that  you're causing!
> — Maxine Waters (@RepMaxineWaters) March 30, 2020



Other allegations lately have been more bizarre, shocking. 


NYT
*China Spins Tale That the U.S. Army Started the Coronavirus Epidemic*
After  criticizing American officials for politicizing the pandemic, Chinese  officials and news outlets have floated unfounded theories that the  United States was the source of the virus.
Mar 13, 2020 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/w...cy-theory.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I believe this is the lab that was a little further away than the one that was just down the block from the wet market.


Read an article today that this lab (Wuhan Institute of Virology) got $3.7 million in funding from the US.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Not just any virus experiments.  Coronavirus experiments.  The highly respected Jewish Voice runs the story "Bombshell Report: In 2011 U.S Gave $3.7 million to Wuhan Laboratory for Conducting Virus Experiments With Bats."

04/13/2020




> According to a bombshell report published in The Daily Mail, it appears quite possible that Covid-19 might have been created in a lab.
> 
> The Daily mail reported: Documents obtained by The Mail on Sunday show the Wuhan Institute of Virology undertook experiments on mammals captured more than 1,000 miles away in Yunnan  funded by a $3.7 million grant from the US government.
> 
> Sequencing of the Covid-19 genome has traced it to bats found in Yunnans caves, according to The Daily Mail
> 
> The project released its first research in November 2017. Titled Discovery of a rich gene pool of bat SARS-related coronaviruses provides new insights into the origin of SARS coronavirus, the research was conducted on the bats found in a cave in Yunnan. You can link to the research information here You can see the NIH was part of this( at the bottom) and also the years the experiment was conducted, from 2011. The details as to what exactly they were doing is all in the link .
> 
> WIV, which conducts experiments on bats, has more than 1,500 strains of deadly viruses stored and specializes in research of the most dangerous pathogens, in particular the viruses carried by bats.
> ...


The Jewish Voice concludes the piece by revealing that China leaked the paper to The Daily Mail, "almost as if it was to blackmail America for funding this experiment."

The Daily Mail piece cited reports:




> Now The Mail on Sunday has learned that scientists there experimented on bats as part of a project funded by the US National Institutes of Health, which continues to licence the Wuhan laboratory to receive American money for experiments.
> 
> Results of the research were published in November 2017 under the heading: 'Discovery of a rich gene pool of bat SARS-related coronaviruses provides new insights into the origin of SARS coronavirus.'
> 
> The exercise was summarised as: 'Bats in a cave in Yunnan, China were captured and sampled for coronaviruses used for lab experiments. 
> 
> .....
> 
> 'Bat samplings were conducted ten times from April 2011 to October 2015 at different seasons in their natural habitat at a single location (cave) in Kunming, Yunnan Province, China. Bats were trapped and faecal swab samples were collected.'
> ...


The Jewish Voice writes:




> What is most interesting is that China gave this information to The Daily Mail, almost as if it was to blackmail America for funding this experiment. Many questions remain to be answered and this is a fascinating development. This is news you will not be seeing heavily covered on cable news even though it is coming from a reputable source, The Daily Mail.


The scientific study is published at PLOS Pathogens, a repository of scientific articles. 

_Study header, https://journals.plos.org/plospathog...al-information_



_Funding sidebar with grant number, https://journals.plos.org/plospathog...al-information_




*Speculation: Biometric Chipping of Population with 5G to Handle Bandwidth is End-Game?* 

Strenuously promoted false narratives in the media are prompting some to ask if there is an ultimate agenda.  One is the false narrative that chloroquine treatments, an anti-malaria drug, constitute quackery and irresponsibility on the part of Trump for suggesting it as a "promising" treatment.  Yet according to the CDC, clinical trial are now ongoing.  According to the CDC website entry, last updated April 13, 2020, "Information for Clinicians on Investigational Therapeutics for Patients with COVID-19."




> Hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine are under investigation in clinical trials for pre-exposure or post-exposure prophylaxis of SARS-CoV-2 infection, and treatment of patients with mild, moderate, and severe COVID-19.


According to a study published on March 16, 2020 at the US National Library of Medicine of the US National Institutes of Health, "Breakthrough: Chloroquine phosphate has shown apparent efficacy in treatment of COVID-19 associated pneumonia in clinical studies":




> Chloroquine phosphate, an old drug for treatment of malaria, is shown to have apparent efficacy and acceptable safety against COVID-19 associated pneumonia in multicenter clinical trials conducted in China.


The state of the science on chloroquine is not yet conclusive by science standards, but its usage for COVID-19 is hardly quackery.   Therefore the question may be asked, what is the purpose of continuing to assert that it is quackery, despite the ability of any reporter to do a simple search of science sites and see that it is not?  It may be fairly suspected that something other than reporting the news is behind the headlines.

Similarly, a recent rash of reporting seem aimed at squashing any question over the deployment of 5G, high-frequency, high-energy microwave transmissions which will be able to carry vastly greater amounts of data over regional wifi networks.  A newspaper as widely-read as USA Today ran the article "Cellphone towers attacked as conspiracy theory connecting 5G and coronavirus gains steam."    The title is in reference to the fact that Wuhan was the site of the first Chinese roll-out of 5G wireless, which some say has detrimental health effects, including weakening of the immune system.  The Wuhan 5G roll-out is documented in the Chinese government article "Wuhan to establish Hubeis first 5G demonstration zone"

Wuhan had an especially horrid toll from the coronavirus.

Again, although any possible harm to health, or lack of it, has not been conclusively determined either way, a 2018 study published at the US National Institute of Health website, "Towards 5G communication systems: Are there health implications?" - states:




> Further studies are needed to better and independently explore the health effects of RF-EMF in general and of MMW in particular.


Again, there is actually some question about the health effects of 5G.

Some have speculated that coronavirus is a "bioweapon" deployed on populations in order to advance the ultimate agenda of justifying implanting biometric chips on the masses, which contain an abundance of data on each individual.   Wireless surveillance networks, already in use in Hong Kong, which employ facial recognition technology on the streets, would require the huge bandwidths which 5G can deliver.

Without the proper biometric chip vaccination data, no travel would be possible, no employment.  Also heart rate, temperature, pulse, and other biometric data would be available to authorities and combed through by artificial intelligence in order to detect dissident thinking.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

That's really interesting with the latest round of research showing quinine usefulness being in 2005, and the fda getting rid of over the counter quinine in 2007.  So a couple of years later they are funding a new coronovirus.

2005 Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread
https://virologyj.biomedcentral.com/...1743-422X-2-69

FDA has ordered all firms to cease manufacturing unapproved products containing
quinine, including quinine sulfate and any other salt of quinine on or after February 13,
2007,
https://www.fda.gov/media/75097/download

----------


## KEEF

Our government is just plain evil.

----------


## dannno

Shocking.

----------


## Jenard Butler

Another Covid is real, for real story.....BS.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

big surprise. not. I said this weeks ago, CHINA designed it

----------


## dannno

> Another ‘Covid is real, for real’ story.....BS.


Huh? No, they are saying that the deep state released it as a bio-weapon, or, some how it got out "accidentally". But look at the timing.. Nancy Pelosi waited to give the articles of impeachment to the senate until the day the first COVID-19 case was diagnosed in the US, to purposely slow down the President's response and take his eye off the ball. They want to blame as many deaths as possible on him, but the truth is this could all easily be solved with a malaria drug called hydroxychloroquine - and very likely, quinine found in tonic water available at any store in town. 

They released a weak bio-weapon because they didn't want a lot of friendly casualties, but they wanted one that appeared deadly so they could cause hysteria with the media and make Trump look bad.

----------


## dannno

> big surprise. not. I said this weeks ago, CHINA designed it


It was designed in China, with funding from Bill Gates and the satanic pedophiles of the deep state.

----------


## Jenard Butler

> Huh? No, they are saying that the deep state released it as a bio-weapon, or, some how it got out "accidentally". But look at the timing.. Nancy Pelosi waited to give the articles of impeachment to the senate until the day the first COVID-19 case was diagnosed in the US, to purposely slow down the President's response and take his eye off the ball. They want to blame as many deaths as possible on him, but the truth is this could all easily be solved with a malaria drug called hydroxychloroquine - and very likely, quinine found in tonic water available at any store in town. 
> 
> They released a weak bio-weapon because they didn't want a lot of friendly casualties, but they wanted one that appeared deadly so they could cause hysteria with the media and make Trump look bad.



   I'm leaning towards the simplest explanation.  Start the media blitz at the convergence of flu and allergy season.  A veteran paramedic told me a couple of years ago this is also the time of year when old folks drop dead in large numbers after being sedentary all winter.  If he knew that, the PTB know for sure.  Code all deaths of indeterminate cause as "Covid-19" and the herd panics, no new virus needed.   There is absolutely no way to prove otherwise.  It's the perfect scam.

I do not believe it exists at all and have been living my life as if it doesn't.  I'll recant on my death bed if I'm wrong.

----------


## Suzanimal

State Department warned in 2018 that Wuhan lab testing bats for coronavirus had sloppy safety precautions and had the potential to cause a 'new SARS-like pandemic'

The US State Department raised concerns over safety issues at the Wuhan research lab studying coronaviruses in animals like bats two years ago, new diplomatic cables reveal.

In 2018 diplomats said there were issues at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, located near the seafood market Chinese authorities claim the virus emerged from, cables obtained by the Washington Post reveal.

A US delegation led by Jamison Fouss, consul general in Wuhan, and Rick Switzer, the Beijing embassy’s counselor of environment, science, technology and health, visited the Wuhan level four biosafety lab multiple times from January to March 2018. 

They voiced concern over a lack of safety protocols and the biosafety of the lab's research on coronavirus in animals like bats and warned that if cautionary steps weren't taken, the lab's research could spark a SARS-like outbreak.  

They warned that a lack of tight safety measures in handing the contagious viruses in the lab 'represented a risk of a new SARS-like pandemic.' 
'During interactions with scientists at the WIV laboratory, they noted the new lab has a serious shortage of appropriately trained technicians and investigators needed to safely operate this high-containment laboratory,' a cable dated January 19, 2018 said.

'The cable was a warning shot. They were begging people to pay attention to what was going on,' one US official said.
The cables argued that the United States should give the Wuhan lab further support to help control the situation, but after those messages no extra assistance was provided to those labs.

The US was not only flagged to the activities going on in that laboratory, but they were also prior financially and scientifically involved in their studies.

...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-pandemic.html

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Jewish Voice link:  http://thejewishvoice.com/2020/04/bo...nts-with-bats/

----------


## Dr.3D

So let's see here, they take one infected bat and drop it from an airplane in the target country and poof, a local epidemic.

----------


## oyarde

> It was designed in China, with funding from Bill Gates and the satanic pedophiles of the deep state.


$#@!in A

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> State Department warned in 2018 that Wuhan lab testing bats for coronavirus had sloppy safety precautions and had the potential to cause a 'new SARS-like pandemic'
> 
> The US State Department raised concerns over safety issues at the Wuhan research lab studying coronaviruses in animals like bats two years ago, new diplomatic cables reveal.
> 
> In 2018 diplomats said there were issues at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, located near the seafood market Chinese authorities claim the virus emerged from, cables obtained by the Washington Post reveal.
> 
> A US delegation led by Jamison Fouss, consul general in Wuhan, and Rick Switzer, the Beijing embassy’s counselor of environment, science, technology and health, visited the Wuhan level four biosafety lab multiple times from January to March 2018. 
> 
> They voiced concern over a lack of safety protocols and the biosafety of the lab's research on coronavirus in animals like bats and warned that if cautionary steps weren't taken, the lab's research could spark a SARS-like outbreak.  
> ...


Yep. Outsourced for cheap labor. The best and brightest.




> they noted the new lab has a serious shortage of appropriately trained technicians and investigators needed to safely operate this high-containment laboratory


But they were so cheap, who could pass them up?

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

A mod just buried this thread as a comment within this thread.

BOOM! Jewish Voice: Obama Admin Gave $4 Mil. to Wuhan Lab for C-Virus Experiments with Bats

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6940506

Why?

----------


## parocks

> $#@!in A


https://8kun.top/qresearch/res/8804980.html#8805199    for much much more, just like that.

----------


## Dr.3D

So when does this lab get dismantled and the collection of viruses destroyed?

What reason would there be to have such a thing, except to have weapons?

----------


## oyarde

> So when does this lab get dismantled and the collection of viruses destroyed?
> 
> What reason would there be to have such a thing, except to have weapons?


Hell yes incinerate that $#@! .

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

I think one point could be made here.  If you create a bioweapon, you need a very cheap widely available cure to give all your own people, which can be millions and even hundreds of millions of people, while withholding the treatment from others.

Quinine being investigated as a cure just a few years before is an example of a really cheap available cure.  

I believe china when they said no one else in china caught the virus and it just suddenly stop.  They then proceeded with a disinformatiin campaign, gave equiment and tests that were infected, and attacked the cure and tried to cause panics.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> A mod just buried this thread as a comment within this thread.
> 
> BOOM! Jewish Voice: Obama Admin Gave $4 Mil. to Wuhan Lab for C-Virus Experiments with Bats
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6940506
> 
> Why?


It’s all the same subject. We don’t need more than one thread about it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Sources believe coronavirus originated in Wuhan lab as part of China's efforts to compete with US*

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/cor...ete-us-sources

EXCLUSIVE: There is increasing confidence that COVID-19 likely originated in a Wuhan laboratory not as a bioweapon, but as part of China's effort to demonstrate that its efforts to identify and combat viruses are equal to or greater than the capabilities of the United States, multiple sources who have been briefed on the details of early actions by China's government and seen relevant materials tell Fox News.

This may be the "costliest government coverup of all time," one of the sources said.        

The sources believe the initial transmission of the virus was bat-to-human, and that "patient zero" worked at the laboratory, then went into the population in Wuhan.

The increasing confidence comes from classified and open-source documents and evidence, the sources said. Fox  News has requested to see the evidence directly.

Asked by Fox News' John Roberts about the reporting, President Trump remarked at Wednesday's coronavirus press briefing, "More and more we're hearing the story...we are doing a very thorough examination of this horrible situation."

Documents detail early efforts by doctors at the lab and early efforts at containment. The Wuhan wet market initially identified as a possible point of origin never sold bats, and the sources tell Fox News that blaming the wet market was an effort by China to deflect blame from the laboratory, along with the country's propaganda efforts targeting the U.S. and Italy.

----------


## unknown

Isnt Falsi involved?

----------


## John-G

> Isnt Falsi involved?


Yep, I think an org he is involved with donated the money to the lab. 




I know some people think it is Obama, but the deep state people who never leave govt regardless of who is president all have their hands in this. And Trump was supposed to drain them out of govt. He is failing at this, he needs to act fast to save what is left of his legacy.

----------


## unknown

> Yep, I think an org he is involved with donated the money to the lab. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people think it is Obama, but the deep state people who never leave govt regardless of who is president all have their hands in this. And Trump was supposed to drain them out of govt. He is failing at this, he needs to act fast to save what is left of his legacy.


Dr. Falsi or Dr. Falsey, either is fine

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Sources believe coronavirus originated in Wuhan lab as part of China's efforts to compete with US*
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/cor...ete-us-sources
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: There is increasing confidence that COVID-19 likely originated in a Wuhan laboratory not as a bioweapon, but as part of China's effort to demonstrate that its efforts to identify and combat viruses are equal to or greater than the capabilities of the United States, multiple sources who have been briefed on the details of early actions by China's government and seen relevant materials tell Fox News.
> 
> This may be the "costliest government coverup of all time," one of the sources said.        
> 
> The sources believe the initial transmission of the virus was bat-to-human, and that "patient zero" worked at the laboratory, then went into the population in Wuhan.
> ...


"This may be the "costliest government coverup of all time," one of the sources said."

From conspiracy theory to conspiracy fact...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Who will be held accountable?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SVJ9UHK6wU

----------


## Jenard Butler

> As Tucker points out, this is from a Chinese study. There is no "anti-Chinese" bias involved.
> 
> ----------
> 
> _Updates to the story_:
> 
> - In 2011 U.S Gave $3.7 million to Wuhan Laboratory for Conducting Virus Experiments With Bats
> 
> - State Department warned in 2018 that Wuhan lab testing bats for coronavirus had sloppy safety precautions and had the potential to cause a 'new SARS-like pandemic'
> ...


You mean this Wuhan lab?




The script writers are getting lazy.

----------

